# locum tenens??



## lphillips (Nov 9, 2009)

HELP! I know there is a modifer that can be appended to CPT codes when one physician fills in for another, say while he is on vacation - locum tenens. My brain sure isn't working today. Can anyone help me?


----------



## LLovett (Nov 9, 2009)

Q6 is the locum tenens modifier.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 9, 2009)

modifier Q6

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/articles/locumtenens_0207.pdf


----------



## lphillips (Nov 9, 2009)

*thanks*

Thank you so much for your help - greatly appreciated!


----------



## jsweeney23 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is Q6 and Q5 only to be appended to HCPCS codes? I'm asking because the attachment provided above refers to HCPCS only. Would a modifier -77 apply at all in this situation?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 12, 2009)

*"HCPCS modifier Q6" *after the procedure code in item 24d of the CMS-1500...

It's referring to the Q6 modifier as a HCPCS modifier


----------



## LLovett (Nov 12, 2009)

77 would not be appropriate to identify a locum tenens. I suppose it is possible that a locum could have to do a procedure already done by another physician for the physician they are covering for, in which case 77 would apply but you would still need the Q6 modifier as well.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jsweeney23 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks all!

Here's another question...

What if there is not a locum tenens and you have various providers in one practice rotating treatments for a staged procedure: would you use the -58 modifier for the treatments since global periods apply, or would the -77 be utilized in this case?

Sorry for the zillion questions, this keeps getting more and more sticky, as we have providers doing this and I want to make sure it's coded and billed correctly.


----------



## MsMaddy (Nov 12, 2009)

Does the q6 only applies to medicare? What about commercial insurance, we have a locum tenen dr. Who comes in sometimes to fill in for our doctors. What modifier do you use if a procedure is done? Do you use mod 25 after ov level or how does that work?? Do we not use modifier 25 at all?? 

Thanks in advance??
Msmaddy


----------

